# Mehrere EditText-Komponenten sollen zusammenarbeiten



## AkechiKogoro (26. Mrz 2020)

Hallo an alle im Java-Forum!

Ich möchte in einer App ( natürlich Android Studio ) erreichen das wenn ein Anwender etwas in ein Textfield ( EditText ) eingibt, endsprechend etwas in den anderen 3 EditTexten verändert wird ( also Ergebnisse eingetragen werden ).
Ich hoffe mir kann damit jemand weiterhelfen.

Euer Akechi Kogoro


----------



## Robat (27. Mrz 2020)

Du kannst auf das Feld, wo der Text eingegeben wird, über die Methode addTextChangedListener einen TextWatcher registrieren. Der stellt dir die nötigen Methoden bereit


----------



## AkechiKogoro (28. Mrz 2020)

Vielen Dank. Mit dem addTextChangedListener und dem TextWatcher funktioniert es genau so wie ich es gehofft hatte.


----------

